# Alessandra Ambrosio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (31x)



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (5x)*

hammer Body


----------



## Voyeurfriend (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (5x)*

Sandra ist sehr sexy!


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (5x)*

Ein All-time Fave! :drip:


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (5x)*

6x



 

 

 


 

 

 ​


----------



## ass20 (21 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (11x) Update*

Thanks for Alessandra


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (11x) Update*

20x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

I want to walk with Ale


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

superb shots :jumping:


----------

